
A Short History of the Russian Digital Shadow Libraries (2014) - mindcrime
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2616631
======
ommunist
The emerging phenomenon of Moshkow's lib.ru is one of the most oldest and
popular free self-publishing websites in the world, samlib.ru, where many
authors are actually getting published by publishing houses. This is how
"samizdat" works today.

What author misses is that Russian pirate libraries are based outside Russia
for quite some time. The infamous [http://lib.rus.ec](http://lib.rus.ec) was
once the effort of a couple running cafe in Quito, Ecuador. Its freely
accessible fork maintained as [http://flibusta.is](http://flibusta.is) has
sort of Icelandic scent. Both run Drupal.

What is even more interesting - [http://alib.ru](http://alib.ru) provides free
access to acquiring cheep rare and vintage physical Russian editions from
enormous amount of small second-hand booksellers. I can name nothing like that
in the UK.

